# Dave LettermanÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s tasteless joke



## richalisoviejo (Jun 13, 2009)

Completely inappropriate and disappointing. Pick on Mrs. Palin all he wants heaven knows she gives the comedians enough fodder for jokes. However, the children (I don't care which children they are) are off limits. There are lines one must not cross. I dislike Sarah Palin intensely for her politics, but her children are not part of the mix. 

Did he break the law? Nope. Does he have a right to make whatever jokes he wishes? Yes, he does. 

But just because one CAN do something, doesn't mean one SHOULD. The wise person knows the difference.

This explains it.

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2009/06/d...-flap-over-sarah-palin-jokes/comments/page/5/


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2009)

I remember years ago when Clinton was president, someone (I can't remember who) made a joke about how ugly Chelsea was. This person was really reamed in the press about that tasteless joke and received a lot of flack about it.

In my opinion, "they" are worried about Palin maybe being a front runner in any upcoming election and are trying to discredit her now...before she becomes a threat.

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Jun 13, 2009)

I emailed the David Letterman show a couple of times (one for me and one for my husband) that even if I had nothing else to watch I would not turn it to the Channel 2. It was absolutely disgusting and he should find writers that have better material. I myself really admire Sarah Palin. I think she did to him just what she did to Joseph Biden in the debate. She showed them that a women can take them on with class and intelligence and she doesn't have to stoop to Letterman's level to do it. I also think that Yvonne is right that there's certain people that don't want to see her up at the top. Makes you wonder why. You know the Obama's are rather protective of their children being in the public light and the press has some respect for that. Why do you suppose it's only a one way street? Rich, why do you have to dislike her? Can't you just dislike her politics? Rich, it's a Saturday you need to learn how to sleep in it's too early to be up.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 13, 2009)

Eh. I am not a big Letterman fan, but I did not find the jokes to be either too poor in taste, nor particularly funny. 

Palin is just an easy and recongnizable comic foil. If he mentions her, everyone knows enough to get the joke. I don't see that she is being targeted to reduce her future options, she is just raw material for a team of comedy writers desperate for anything they can churn into ratings.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2009)

Every one talks about how she is just comic fodder for them but correct me if I am wrong but most of the stuff they made fun of her for was mostly made up. I am not really a big fan of her myself, but I definetly see a double standard. remember when H clinton went to russia with the big red reset button, and it actually meant something else in russian, no one honest can not say that if a republican did the exact same thing they would not have sropped talkinh about it for weeks and weeks and weeks, with her it was like all well she made a mistake end of story. BTW it was satrurday night live who made fun of chelsea clintonm and I thought it was wrong because she wwas just a teenage girl in an akward stafe. who has not been there themsleves? as for david I have not watched him for years like 12 or more and honestly I think he is just an angry angry man who has lost ratings by the bucketfull. My 2 cents


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 14, 2009)

Candy said:


> Rich, why do you have to dislike her? Can't you just dislike her politics?


Too many reasons.

She is way to sonserevative for my taste. 

She wanted creationism taught in school.

Creationism is not science and has no business in a classroom. Teach it at home or church if you must but not at the tax payers expense. 

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m against her stand on abortion. I believe abortion is a womans right to choose. 

I saw a video clip of Sarah Palin stating she won't answer the VP question until someone answers her question: "What is it exactly that the VP does everyday?" ROFL

SheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a dinasour that will disapate into oblivian within a year.


----------



## Candy (Jun 14, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Rich, why do you have to dislike her? Can't you just dislike her politics?
> ...



So my question still remains. You don't like her views and that's fine. Why do you have to dislike her? It's interesting that you can dismiss her views and be angry at her personally. When she on the other hand recognizes the opposing views as valid for the people who hold them and does not dismiss them and does not attack people personally for having them. When you attack people personally you lose your own validity. People will only hear the anger not the argument's rationale. So who's the dinosaur now? If you devalue her existence what does that say about your own?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 14, 2009)

I have asked that VP question myself many many times, now watching joe I now know. It is to say stuff on tv and then have your office say you actually meant something else. It's good to know the question in my mind at least has been answered.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 15, 2009)

Candy said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> > Candy said:
> ...



And thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s you opinion.

HereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s your dinosaur. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m sure most animal rights activists would agree.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I like her! I'm not sure that I would have a dusty old bear skin on my couch, but I DO have several empty tortoise shells on a shelf.

Yvonne


----------



## purpod (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Peeps,

I should 'prolly keep my mouth shut, but who ever said I was politically correct? LOL. I would agree with some of the reasons Rich made about Palin, and did not find his words to be "angry" at her personally.. just my humble opinion.

That said, I do not care for Letterman either, and agree that the joke was tasteless and un-called for... but considering the source, this purpod peep is not too surprised.

Anyways, have a good one, everyone!
Purpod


----------



## chadk (Jun 15, 2009)

dmmj said:


> Every one talks about how she is just comic fodder for them but correct me if I am wrong but most of the stuff they made fun of her for was mostly made up. I am not really a big fan of her myself, but I definetly see a double standard. remember when H clinton went to russia with the big red reset button, and it actually meant something else in russian, no one honest can not say that if a republican did the exact same thing they would not have sropped talkinh about it for weeks and weeks and weeks, with her it was like all well she made a mistake end of story. BTW it was satrurday night live who made fun of chelsea clintonm and I thought it was wrong because she wwas just a teenage girl in an akward stafe. who has not been there themsleves? as for david I have not watched him for years like 12 or more and honestly I think he is just an angry angry man who has lost ratings by the bucketfull. My 2 cents





From www.factcheck.org:
_
Sliming Palin
September 8, 2008
Updated: September 9, 2008
False Internet claims and rumors fly about McCain's running mate. 
*Summary*
WeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been flooded for the past few days with queries about dubious Internet postings and mass e-mail messages making claims about McCainÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s running mate, Gov. Palin. We find that many are completely false, or misleading.

Palin did not cut funding for special needs education in Alaska by 62 percent. She didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t cut it at all. In fact, she increased funding and signed a bill that will triple per-pupil funding over three years for special needs students with high-cost requirements. 
She did not demand that books be banned from the Wasilla library. Some of the books on a widely circulated list were not even in print at the time. The librarian has said Palin asked a "What if?" question, but the librarian continued in her job through most of Palin's first term.

She was never a member of the Alaskan Independence Party, a group that wants Alaskans to vote on whether they wish to secede from the United States. SheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s been registered as a Republican since May 1982.


Palin never endorsed or supported Pat Buchanan for president. She once wore a Buchanan button as a "courtesy" when he visited Wasilla, but shortly afterward she was appointed to co-chair of the campaign of Steve Forbes in the state.


Palin has not pushed for teaching creationism in Alaska's schools. She has said that students should be allowed to "debate both sides" of the evolution question, but she also said creationism "doesn't have to be part of the curriculum." _



richalisoviejo said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > richalisoviejo said:
> ...





Rich - how do you think animal rights activist feel about your pet torts?

For example, the Humane Society is against any reptile being kept as a pet.

http://www.humanesociety.org/pets/issues_affecting_our_pets/Reptiles_as_Pets.html


Actually, PETA and other groups don't like the idea of pets at all, including cats and dogs.

I raise my own animals for food (chickens for meat and eggs, rabbits for meat, ducks and geese for eggs mainly, goats for milk), and enjoy fishing and once in a great while, hunting.


----------



## Candy (Jun 15, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > richalisoviejo said:
> ...


Rich forgive me if you thought I was being rude. That was not my intention. I understand that you don't like her politics, but what people forget sometimes is that these are regular people just like you and me and they're trying to do their best, but they cannot make everyone happy. I like her very much and you do not and that's O.K. I like her because she's not afraid to tell you her politics whether they're right or wrong. She doesn't try to sugar coat everything so that she's liked.


----------



## Candy (Jun 16, 2009)

Well again Mrs. Palin shines.....On Monday David Letterman apologized for the joke about her daughter (if you consider that an apology) I don't. It's not an apology if you try and deflect it onto somebody else. It was a sorry attempt at an explanation. He said that it wasn't intended for her 14 year old daughter, it was actually meant for her 18 year old daughter. What does that matter 14 or 18? Insulting either way, but Palin did what she always does came through it like a lady with major class.


----------



## bettinge (Jun 16, 2009)

She had my vote! She is human and has made mistakes. Her family is not perfect, neither is mine! She did bring out the love/hate emotion in people......but so does Obama and Biden!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol well SA's new president brings out only bad, angry, evil feelings in me! To go completely off topic!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2009)

Regarding the jokes, I think they would be offensive to anyone who has a daughter they love, a mom they cherish, or a sister who is also loved. My apoligies if I forgot anyone. but he is a comedian (I think) and as always I believe he has a right to say what he likes within the law, so he has and he did and he apoligized, the first time sort of, the second time I think ws much more heartfelt, but I honestly think he did it for other motives, but liek I said soince i have not really watched him at all in the last 12 yers or so , I dont expect to watch him any time in the near future. I look at it this way it is either ok to treat women like this or it is not, you can decide on which side you would like to stand.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 18, 2009)

dmmj said:


> Regarding the jokes, I think they would be offensive to anyone who has a daughter they love, a mom they cherish, or a sister who is also loved.



One of my favorite cartoonists is a guy named John Callahan. The guy does absolutely nasty, cutting, comics about forbidden topics like bulemia, people in wheelchairs, etc.

When I showed some of the comics to some co-workers (we work at a place that helps people with disabilities), they thought it was terrible. When I asked them if it makes a difference that John himself is in a chair, they thought the comics were funny and even insightful. 

The really funny thing about that is that the forward of that particular comic book has a forward by the author as to the dangers of putting things on pedestals, of having topics that are too sacred to poke fun at. 

I don't remember the entirety of the article, but I was impressed with his thinking- the idea that putting something 'out of bounds' creates a slippery slope. If we cannot make fun of Palin's kids, then Obama's kids are out of limits too, right? And if her kids are off limits, how long before her husband is off limits, before she herself is off limits...

Almost all comedy is offensive to someone. By its nature, comedy tends to have something painful, embarrassing, scary, or otherwise negative at its heart. I've made bad and tasteless jokes about my kids.

The really odd thing is that as poor taste as the jokes he made against the Palin clan were, he says worse about himself and no one calls him out on it. So what is the real issue here- the joke, or that he targeted someone you respect?


----------



## bettinge (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm with your line of thinking Madkins. I like Palin, and I think jokes about her kids are off limits. But they are jokes, and they are sometimes funny. When you are running for high places, there are going to be critics and jokes! Its just the way it is.


----------



## Candy (Jun 18, 2009)

Both. The joke was a personal attack on Mrs. Palin's daughter (which one doesn't matter). Your cartoonist is making jokes in general about (like you said bulimia, people in wheelchairs) he's not making jokes about specific people. I'm sure if he would have made a crude joke about Christopher Reeves your co-worker's might have had a different response. And yes Obama's girls should definetly be off limits. It's called respect of our nation's leader, something a lot of people think they can cross the line on.


----------



## chadk (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a quote I'm going to butcher, but it goes something like this:

"when the cost of laughter is common decency, the price is too much"

I support free speach and don't get uptight about cartoons and so called comedians getting a laugh no matter the cost. And I'm allowed not to watch their shows on TV, not buy the tickets to their shows, say they are sold out jerks, etc. Freedom is great. But it is just sad to me when people turn something intended for good into something else entirely just for grins and\or profit. But it is what it is...


----------



## dannomite (Jun 19, 2009)

I thought it was funny....go ahead, shoot me!


----------



## terryo (Jun 19, 2009)

I find NOTHING funny about David Letterman, he disgusts me. Never watch him. 
Sarah Palin had my vote, only for her politics, but I wasn't nuts about her lack of respect for animals, but I guess we have to respect people's way of living in different parts of the country and all over the world. I hated watching her interview on Thanksgiving, right in front of a turkey slaughter camp. I hated seeing her teaching her young daughter how to gut a moose. BUT...that's just me.
I think all children, be it the president's children or the children playing in a homeless shelter , or Sarah Palin's children, deserve respect and I don't find anything funny about people making fun of a child.....any child.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2009)

well I never said he could not say it, and jokes about people in wheelchairs or bullimia, well if it makes you laugh more power to you. As a american he can say or do what he likes (with few limits) but I also have the right not to watch him or listen to him, BTW I heard olive garden pulled their commercials off his show. I dont agree with that either but they as a company can decide whether they want to have commercials on a show bout a man who jokes about child rape. I also don't want to see him off the air, we all need to see every so often what these hollywood people think about us from time to time.


----------

